# لمحبى مصارعة المحترفين نتائج مهرجان wrestle mania 2008



## max mike (5 أبريل 2008)

نتائج مهرجان WrestleMania XXIV





-----------------------------------------------------------
مباراة Belfast Brawl

انتصرJPL على Finlay 




انتصر المصارع المغرور jbl على finaly بعد مباراة قوية
-----------------------------------------------------------------
مباراة Battle Royal و التي يخوضها 24 مصارع 

الفائز في هذه المباراة سوف يواجه Chavo Guerrero ، و المباراة سوف تكون على 

ال ECW Championship .

الفائز في مباراة Battle Royal هو Kane بعد أن أخرج Mark Henry 


مباراة على لقب ECW Championship 




فاز في هذه المباراة Kane

و انتقل لقب ECW Championship إليه
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مباراة Smack Down VS Raw






اختارWilliam Regal المصارع الذي سوف يمثل Raw و هو Umaga 

و اختار Vickie Guerrero المصارع الذي سوف يمثل SmackDown و هو Batista

و فاز المصارع المحبوب Batista  على البلدوزر umaga بعد مباراة عنيفة خاضها الاثنين
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مباراة Money in The Bank





استطاع CM Punk أن يحصل على هذه الحقيبة ، و يستطيع الآن يتحدى أي شخص يحمل أي لقب 

في أي وقت و مكان ، و هذه الفرصة متاحة أمامه لمدة سنة كاملة

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مباراة تحديد نهاية المهنة Career Ending 




انتصر Shawn Michaels على Ric Flair بعد مباراة مصيرية لعجوز الحلبة من اجل بقائه ولكن shawn michales اثبت كفائته امام الجميع ولكنه كان حزينا لانه سبب حزن العجوز من اجل انتهاء مسيرته فى عالم المصارعة

و بهذا يعلن Ric Flair من انتهاء مسيرته و اعتزاله من عالم المصارعة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مباراة Triple Threat match for WWE Championship





هذه المباراة كانت بين Randy Orton , John Cena , Trible H

و فاز في هذه المباراة Orton بذكاء بعدم ثبت gohn cena و حافظ على لقب WWE Championship

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مباراة World Heavywight Champion





هذه المباراة بين The Undertaker و Edge 

و انتصر The Undertaker بعد أن أجبر Edge بالاستسلام 

و عاد لقب World Heavywight Champion إلى The Undertaker

و لا زال سجله في Wrestlemania و لا خسارة


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مباراة big show ضد floyd mayweather  (مباراة بين الاضخم والافضل)


 
   فاز فى هذه المباراة الملاكم   floyd mayweather     بعدما استخدم كل الطرق والوسائل للفوز على العملاق big show ويثبت للجميع انه الافضل


----------



## صوت الرب (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمحبى مصارعة المحترفين نتائج مهرجان wrestle mania 2008*

*أنا من عشاق المصارعة الحرة
عنجد شكرا حبيبي مايكل مايك على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمحبى مصارعة المحترفين نتائج مهرجان wrestle mania 2008*

عفوا ياباشا على ايه اى خدمة


----------



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمحبى مصارعة المحترفين نتائج مهرجان wrestle mania 2008*

*ميرسى ياباشا على الاخبار
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## twety (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمحبى مصارعة المحترفين نتائج مهرجان wrestle mania 2008*

ميرسى يامايكل على الاخبار الجميله دى
بجد فرحتنى لما بتيستا واندر تيكى فازوا
وزعلتنى لما اورتن فاز :smil13:
مرسى يافندم لتعبك
مشكووووووور بجد 
بس هو جون مايكل لسه بيلعب :dntknw:​


----------



## Rayieq (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمحبى مصارعة المحترفين نتائج مهرجان wrestle mania 2008*

الف شكر على النتائج

للاسف خسر سينا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمحبى مصارعة المحترفين نتائج مهرجان wrestle mania 2008*

*بحس ان اللعبة دي تمثيل مش حقيقي*

*بس بحب اتفرج عليها *​


----------

